# Found a pigeon with a green band!



## allison

I just found a tagged pigeon in my alley on the southwest side of Chicago. It has a looong neck and doesn't look like any bird I've ever seen. The number is 27573, issued AUG 2005. It also has a black band on it's right foot. It seems very young or disoriented, or both. Please advise on how to reunite the owner with this lost bird!


----------



## John_D

allison said:


> I just found a tagged pigeon in my alley on the southwest side of Chicago. It has a looong neck and doesn't look like any bird I've ever seen. The number is 27573, issued AUG 2005. It also has a black band on it's right foot. It seems very young or disoriented, or both. Please advise on how to reunite the owner with this lost bird!


Hi Allison,

If that is the only ID, and the pigeon is significantly different in appearance to the 'normal' feral, it would sound like a fancy breed. There are fancy birds with extra long necks, some with what seem unusually big eyes,

However, young pigeons are often pretty slim and gawky, giving the impression of long neck.

Is it a clip-on ring? Just that pigeons are normally banded when only a few days old, with a permanent band. Wonder if there are any pet stores around the area which deal in fancy pigeons? 

Are you giving the bird water and seed? 

Is it possible to post a pic of this little guy, to give us an idea what you have there? If we can establish if it is a fancy breed, there may be a pigeon club with people who have that breed, around Chicago, who may be able to give pointers.

John


----------



## Jiggs

Could it be an August band?
It is only the 7th today, thus only less than 7 days old?
Then the owner must be really really close - possibly a window right above where you found it?


----------



## allison

Sorry, since I wrote this I've researched what the band codes mean and it seems like this one is from the ARPU American Racing Pigeon Club. The band starts out with AU 2005 which I thought meant August because I don't know anything about this. It looks like the club originates in Oklahoma, so I'm not sure where this one came from. Could they fly from OK to Chicago?


----------



## Jiggs

then it is this years bird - so a youngster. I wish you luck!!!


----------



## allison

Hi John,
The tag with the numbers on it seems pretty permanent. The blackish-blue tag on its right foot seems more flimsy though. This is an unusual bird, but I don't have a digital camera to take pictures of it. It's white with marble swirls of an orangey-beige color on it's wings. Its neck is pretty long and overall, its the largest pigeon or dove I've ever seen. It weighs significantly more than I thought a flying bird would weigh. When it spreads it's wings out it looks like the bird measures a good 18 to 22 inches across. It's tail feathers splay out almost like a turkey. They're really long and in an exaggerated fan shape. It does have those fleshy pinkish things above it's nose that form sort of an upside down heart shape, and round, large eyes. Its drinking water but it won't eat anything so far. 

We've been experiencing a drought here in the Midwest, so I wonder if this bird was out on a race and got lost, then found itself in need of water and food and couldn't go on. It has perked up quite a bit since it's been drinking water. Very aware of it's surroundings now as opposed to seven hours ago. 

I'm just fascinated with this bird. It sits on my chest as if I've known him/her for years! It refuses to be put in a cage, so I'm just letting it have free roam of my spare bedroom. It's sitting up on the dormant ceiling fan cleaning and pulling out little feathers right now. 

Allison


----------



## John_D

Sounds a beautiful bird.

The AU has a site with the 2005 band listings, and they are in a pattern AU 2005 XXX <number> where XXX represents the letters identifying the club, through which ownership can be traced. Presume you have found the letters, and therefore the club? If it is Oklahoma, it's one heck of a way from home - ulesss the bird was sold to a fancier nearer Chicago. 

Pigeon sounds like he's feeling very much at home with you 

Lot of racing pigeons, if they have been well cared for at home, are very friendly to people. To pigeons, we are their friends unless proved otherwise.

Most, once rested and feeling fresher, ifthey have been in a race, will return to their loft.

John


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Allison,

Thank you for helping this bird and trying to locate its home.

Are there any other numbers on the bird?

The 2005 bands for the American Racing Pigeon Union read as follows:

AU- American Racing Pigeon Union
2005 -year born
AVI- example only, there should be a club code letters
3234534- this set of numbers is the individual bird #

I think you might have a fancy bird, and we can help you identify it once we see a picture.

Treesa


----------



## allison

The band reads AU 2005 ARPU 27573. That's all as far as I can see. The bird doesn't like to be put in a position for me to read the tags for very long though. Am I missing something? I did go to the ARP homepage and called them but they are out until Monday. Shouldn't these clubs elect one member to be an emergency contact? it seems irresponsible to send these little ones out for sport and not be held accountable when they show up in someone's yard. It's very unusual, but I don't have a camera. Yikes! Need to get one.


----------



## allison

Hi John, Yes I sure did. The club letters correspond to the ARPU American Racing Club in Oklahoma. He/she still won't eat.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for going out of your way to find the owner. Sometimes it just seems like they would have a quicker method of locating owners, especially when the birds (are at times) injured. Being that it is Sunday doesn't help either, I know.

Hopefully your patience will pay off, and someone will expedite the process of finding the owner.

The phone number for the Oklahoma race club is

1 405 848-5801

That is all that is listed under the ARPU bands.


Treesa


----------

